# I think fursuits are cool, but there's one thing I worry about (question)



## Boombox (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, so, making a fursuit, and I could be going to a furmeet soon. 

I think fursuits are cute! and it's just fun, you know, a chance to goof off or act like someone else, or just for the heck of it, I don't know, the idea of it is fun.

And I'm sure a lot of people would agree that fursuits, generally, look huggable and cuddly! Even if the person in the suit is not neccessarily to your fancy, when dressed up you could think they look adorable.

However, that gets me worrying. What if I start to get a fursuit, well, fetish? Or find myself more attracted to people *in* fursuits, or to certain people when they're only in their suit? (Not to say I'm attracted to toony animals like that, but fursuiters are very human other than the head.)

I've heard of people saying they feel like theirselves more, or more open, or much more outgoing when in a suit. Generally I'm shy so doing something while in a suit (not talking exactly sexual here) could be more appealing. 


I guess what I'm getting at, is has something like this happened to you? After fursuiting for the first time, you really got into it and the people and stuff? Even so far as to, ah, what I guess you'd call "yiffing", if that wasn't your first intention of suiting.

 I'd rather not hear "even if that does happen, be comfortable with who you are" stuff..


----------



## Nargle (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sure you can set your own boundaries and such. Just try not to think about it as a fetish if you go to places in your suit. I suppose if you're very impressionable or young, it could be easier to fall into something like that. But if you want to avoid having fursuit and sex be synonymous, then don't associate fusuits and sex. Sure, you can be more outgoing because you may feel safer, but that doesn't mean you'll necessarily suddenly become comfortable "yiffing" people. If you don't want to fall into that fetish, then just _don't_.    

Honestly, I find having sex with someone in a fursuit just a little... odd. I dunno how else to put it.. I mean, you really don't know who's in that suit unless you take it off first.. I guess I just wouldn't feel comfortable having sex with anybody unless I know them first.

I guess though, if you decide you like that kind of thing, you could still "yiff" with your partner. Like, someone you're dating. I mean, it seems safer, and if that's your fetish, then fun too. I just don't really think it's safe having sex with people you don't know.


----------



## conejo (Jul 7, 2008)

one thing ive never understood is that as a fetish....
why would you want to ruin a fursuit!
theyre either expensive or took you some precious time to make so really bodily fluids have no place on any suit.

im guessing if you already have these "fears" is that your likely to become that. or that your just the type who worries way too much ahha


----------



## Astro Fenn (Jul 7, 2008)

Fursuiting IS fun, but, I really wouldn't worry about it becoming a fetish, and the idea of trying to "roll in the hay" as it were in them would be extremely difficult (unless you had a specially built suit or had the stamina to do so) since just wearing them can be exhausting, not to mention all that humidity will quickly damage the suit. 
Try it, don't think about the "fetish" side and see if you like suiting first of all.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 7, 2008)

for me its about running around wearing my art and showing it off
being in the costume makes me more open and goofy as no one can see my face and thus no one is judging me they are judgeing the character. i hate crowds, i hate kids, but in costume i say BRING EM ON! i am very opposite in costume.

i for one find fursuit yiff just gross and a waste of the persons talent in making the suit as they act is damaging to the costume

and if you find yourself "attracted" to a fursuit well i don't have a fetish attraction to them but i do love to look at them and enjoy all the styles and colors and i appreshiate them like works of art.


----------



## Boombox (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot for commenting, everyone. I really appreciate it.  
I just won't relate the two.


----------



## Lizardbeth (Jul 13, 2008)

If I had a suit, I'd be more worried about the people who already had that fetish coming on to me, getting a little too huggy, trying to scritch or touch me or do otherwise unappropriate things because "she's in a suit, MURR!! <3"    I'm already very much a not touchy-feely person, and being in a suit wouldn't change that.  It's definatly a fear that all of a sudden people would see me as a walking teddy bear to pounce and grope and hump : /

That's in my top 3 reasons why I don't have a suit now, along with (a) too expensive and (b) hardly get to wear it


----------



## minihorse (Jul 13, 2008)

ive never worn a suit but id like to


----------



## conejo (Jul 14, 2008)

Lizardbeth said:


> If I had a suit, I'd be more worried about the people who already had that fetish coming on to me, getting a little too huggy, trying to scritch or touch me or do otherwise unappropriate things because "she's in a suit, MURR!! <3"    I'm already very much a not touchy-feely person, and being in a suit wouldn't change that.  It's definatly a fear that all of a sudden people would see me as a walking teddy bear to pounce and grope and hump : /





oh god you make a good point hahah
it was one of my fears going to anime expo
the GLOMPING!
luckily i only got glomped once by semi suprise
the other times they asked if they could
so it wasnt so bad
though to keep my fear alive i am reminded it was "national free hug day"
and i did indeed get many hugs hahah, no one mentioned the "day" but did ask for hugs haha

at the end of the day i exclaimed "i survived"


----------



## wolfie! (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't see furry or fursuiting as a fetish, that's way too simple an explanation.
I understand what you mean about a handful of people seeing it as such and potentially causing a problem though... but there's always going to be "nutters" [I love that word] in almost any social setting you find yourself in. 

I know a few people who say that wearing a costume wouldn't help bring their persona out, I'm a bit like that too... 
I get overheated too easily and would probably end up feeling sort of claustrophobic [sorta].
but all the same, suiting can be fun, and you can't knock that.

Wolfie!


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 23, 2008)

Some people have a fetish for leather boots. That doesn't mean everybody who wears leather boots has a fetish. Same thing here. Of course, in the interest of full disclosure, I do have a fursuit fetish. I've only worn a full suit once, though. It was far too hot for me, and I passed out from dehydration. Nowadays, I only wear ears and a tail.

But the point is, if you don't have a fetish, you won't "catch" it. And if you do find that fursuits give you a sexual thrill, so what? Being attracted to anthropomorphic animals is not the worst you can do, fetish-wise.


----------



## Uro (Jul 24, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> And if you do find that fursuits give you a sexual thrill, so what? Being attracted to anthropomorphic animals is not the worst you can do, fetish-wise.



Queue 2girls1cup.


----------



## Tevnon (Jul 26, 2008)

Actually I've more or less had the exact opposite happen. I didn't get into fursuiting for the yiff exclusively, but I did initially have a strong fetish there (enough so that I had thought up the concept on my own before even hearing of the fandom). I went out and I made my dreams happen, including the yiffy ones. However I quickly tired of doing it in suit. It just isn't practical. It is so incredibly awkward and you get so incredibly overheated I eventually felt like screaming out "Can we please take these annoying costumes off? They're getting in the way!".
I don't by any means regret what I did as I made my dreams come true, and that has a certain value in and of its self, but I don't really have any interest in continuing that behavior. I eventually sewed up the openings to make my suit strictly for non-yiff use.
It's kind of like "been there, done that".


----------



## Diti (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree with that has been said. I think if I eventually get a fursuit (I really want to, but well, my specie is unusual ^^, I'll be more at ease with people than without it. Because that would be "the real me", in some measure.


----------



## wettfox (Oct 7, 2008)

emperor pinguin what would you like to draw then ? 
and youle learn english here just talk long enough til you think its ok here


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 7, 2008)

Necro-locked.


----------

